
Always leave the office on time - Corrado
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/really-always-leave-office-time-andrew-mcgregor
======
mooreds
True! Family and friends are in general better resources for the long term
than work colleagues. Of course you can turn work colleagues into friends,
too.

But, as they say, very few folks ever wished they had spent more time at the
office when on their deathbed.

